# Looking for an Alaska Kodiak Stoker II manual.



## MSmith66 (Aug 5, 2010)

Call Alaska, they said they could mail me one but I have to inspect stove Saturday and the owner needs the manual before that for permit.   Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ncountry (Aug 5, 2010)

Try http://nepacrossroads.com/   they are all about coal .


----------



## MSmith66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you!   I think this forum has more going on than any other that I have been on.     Thanks again.


----------

